# Please help me to choose the best one



## Emir (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm going to buy a graphic card, absolutely mining is my first priority. please help me to choose the better one. I want to buy one of these cards: 1660 super or 2060.
since the power prices matters where I live, so the revenue and power consumption both matters.
I have two questions;
1. since I've seen many different opinions and calculations, I still don't know which of these cards is really better: 1660 super or 2060?
2. are these models appropriate for mining: (Asus) TUF - ROG STRIX - dual
also, some like TUF have 2 and 3 fan models, with some difference in price, is it better to choose 3 fan models?


----------



## trog100 (Feb 13, 2021)

they will all mine but not make that much money... it all come down to what is available at a reasonable price.. 

trog


----------

